# Help, Exif viewer for MAC Snow Leopard



## Bad Andy (Aug 30, 2009)

I updated to MAC OS X 10.6 yesterday, and the EXIF viewer that I was using stopped working.  Anyone have a simple one that works on the new software?

-Andy


----------



## thenikonguy (Aug 30, 2009)

thats why I am waiting at least 6 months before I upgrade to SL.. because a LOT of things aren't going to work with it yet.. for it, its because all my recording gear wont work (and i know this because I have the pre-release of SL, and none of it worked)

if your an end user, you should usually wait about 6 months before you get new releases of things.. wait for all the bugs to get worked out, and wait for developers to create the drivers and apps to work with it..


----------



## Bad Andy (Aug 30, 2009)

So far I am happy that Aperture, Topaz effects, Photomatix, and Photoshop Elements all seem to work ok for now.  Aperture appears to run much faster too.

-Andy


----------



## astrostu (Aug 30, 2009)

thenikonguy said:


> thats why I am waiting at least 6 months before I upgrade to SL.. because a LOT of things aren't going to work with it yet.. for it, its because all my recording gear wont work (and i know this because I have the pre-release of SL, and none of it worked)
> 
> if your an end user, you should usually wait about 6 months before you get new releases of things.. wait for all the bugs to get worked out, and wait for developers to create the drivers and apps to work with it..



I wouldn't necessarily say 6 months, but I plan on waiting until at least 10.6.1 and for the flurry of developer .x upgrades over the next few weeks on their own software.


----------



## ocular (Aug 30, 2009)

reveal ?


----------



## thenikonguy (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm basicly waiting until Line 6 creates drivers...  I do a LOT of recording, and need my audio interface to work. and last time i tried, it didnt work on SL


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 30, 2009)

Does EXIF Viewer not work? And yes, that is the name of the app.


----------



## Bad Andy (Aug 30, 2009)

Yes, I have EXIF Viewer, and you use to be able to just drag and drop a picture onto it, and it would open up the EXIF data.  Now it doesn't due anything.  You can save a picture, then open it up from the file menu, but can no longer "drag and drop".


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 30, 2009)

That's odd. Apple must've changed something with Cocoa. Damn.

Ah well, no SL for me for now.


----------



## Plato (Aug 30, 2009)

Bad Andy said:


> Yes, I have EXIF Viewer, and you use to be able to just drag and drop a picture onto it, and it would open up the EXIF data.  Now it doesn't due anything.  You can save a picture, then open it up from the file menu, but can no longer "drag and drop".


EXIF Viewer works just fine on my SL machine.


----------



## thenikonguy (Aug 30, 2009)

just get the firefox plugin for exif.. no need to drag photos into an app..  just right click the photo, and click "show exif"


----------



## krayola (Aug 30, 2009)

I haven't received my Snow Leopard yet, but in Leopard you see Exif data and more via Preview's Get Info (&#8984;I).  Finder Get Info also has some limited Exif data.
Keyboard shortcuts from Finder when you have an image selected, assuming your default image viewer is Preview are &#8984;O &#8984;I.


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 30, 2009)

krayola said:


> I haven't received my Snow Leopard yet, but in Leopard you see Exif data and more via Preview's Get Info (&#8984;I).  Finder Get Info also has some limited Exif data.
> Keyboard shortcuts from Finder when you have an image selected, assuming your default image viewer is Preview are &#8984;O &#8984;I.



Not all of it though.


----------



## krayola (Aug 30, 2009)

musicaleCA said:


> Not all of it though.



True.  

If you've got The MacPorts Project -- Home installed, there's plenty of command line and development tools available to extract EXIF data.  I routinely use 'exif' to script extraction of exif data in Terminal.


----------



## shmne (Aug 31, 2009)

Can you not use preview? I mean it isn't anything super fancy but you can view the exif info with it


----------



## inTempus (Aug 31, 2009)

Yup, I never update OS's quickly.  You have to give time for developers to update their software / drivers... most lag horribly behind.  I need every application on my Mac, so I am not updating until 10.6.1 releases.


----------

